

The 10 biggest tech scandals of the decade - paran
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=1947

======
unwind
Two nitpicks that disturbed me:

\- Hans Reiser is said to have developed a "computer filing system", not a
"file system".

\- The rootkit installed by Sony is called "copy-protection software". It was
the other way around, the copy-protection software _also_ included a rootkit,
which is something different.

I'm sure there are more, this article was quite doubt-inspiring on the
quality/editing side of things.

